# Modern Shaker kitchen



## doctor Bob (18 May 2013)

A recent project
Shaker doors, painted with walnut highlights and carcases







Curved island






We normally do dovetailed boxes but the client liked the steel ones, looks pretty good to be honest.


----------



## Richard S (18 May 2013)

Very nice, a little cold and clinical for my personal taste but beautifully executed as usual. I think the contrast between the exterior and interior works really well, I like it when you open a cupboard and the interior surprises you.
Richard


----------



## Graham Orm (18 May 2013)

Superb. Love it. I'd be showing that off if it was one of mine. =D> =D>


----------



## clivethecarpenter (18 May 2013)

Nice kitchen, Are the doors an AC finish or PU ?


----------



## woodaxed (18 May 2013)

why call it modern shaker it has nothing to do with that style is basically sprayed mdf


----------



## doctor Bob (18 May 2013)

woodaxed":yjqpk66t said:


> why call it modern shaker it has nothing to do with that style is basically sprayed mdf



I think you will find these days that a square edge 5 panel door is referred to as shaker, I know it's not correct but forgive me for just using kitchen talk. Language changes and diversifies all the time...... gay ...... chill .... cool .... etc all have different meanings these days .... I have nothing against pedantic people I just don't see your point, It's not me calling it shaker, it's what an industry has named it and I'm just following suit

Can I ask what makes you think it's MDF.


----------



## houtslager (18 May 2013)

Superb. Love it. I'd be showing that off if it was one of mine too

K


----------



## Dangermouse (18 May 2013)

Sorry to say I don't like it one little bit, looks like a dentist's operating room. Although I can appreciate the quality of the work, which looks top notch.


----------



## Trigs (19 May 2013)

I wouldn't say no


----------



## speeder1987 (19 May 2013)

Personally, I really like it,!

John


----------



## DMF (19 May 2013)

It just looks quality all round, been reading a few of your posts lately so to be honest i expect nothing less now! Not so sure about the choice of flooring to go with it but im not trying to be a smart buttocks, i'd put myself in the dumb ass class for woodworking in general :lol: 

With that in mind i have to put my hand up and say yes please to construction pics from you. Even if it's one pic and a sentence about any single part it that you thought was worthwhile showing i for am always interested to see how the pro's about it. Of course i realise earning a living and pleasing the client etc are all much more important than educating me when that's my job but sometimes if you don't ask you don't get!

Dean


----------



## Graham Orm (19 May 2013)

Comment 2...still love it


----------



## mailee (19 May 2013)

Great work as usual Bob. I think you would have to be a bit of a masochist to build everything in solid if it is your business. Nothing wrong with veneered board and I am sure if the old masters were around today they would also use it for it's stable and versatile use. it would be great if you could build something entirely from solid wood if you can get the commissions for it but not something to consider for a kitchen! Strange that the 'poster' didn't know about the modern Shaker style though? I do like the contrast of the wood and painted finish and like the clean look of the kitchen myself. :wink:


----------



## chippy1970 (19 May 2013)

Those steel boxes are quite nice I see they do white ones too now. I popped over to Isaac lords in high Wycombe last week , they have a really good blum display set up over there. Shows all the gizmos you can get.


----------



## kostello (19 May 2013)

I used to put my little girl into the pullout larder unit there and push her in and out............

Oh and I put the kids on the drawers to show they could carry plenty of weight


----------



## Jacob (19 May 2013)

Richard S":3mmkxagb said:


> ...... I like it when you open a cupboard and the interior surprises you.
> Richard


What you mean there's nothing in there!
Trouble with these modern kitchens is the surplus storage space - they don't make sense unless you buy your baked beans by the crate - but that doesn't make sense either. Saves a few trips to Lidl I suppose
Then there's the obsolescence. 5 years on and a few burn marks, chipped edges won't be repairable and it'll need replacing entirely. J
Surprised me when I first noticed how misused it has become, along with "Georgian style" which always seems to mean total garbage.


----------



## JakeS (19 May 2013)

Jacob":3n10dzv8 said:


> Trouble with these modern kitchens is the surplus storage space



To be honest, if I could afford to a) live in a house with a kitchen that size, and b) commission Dr. Bob to install new kitchen furniture for me, I would probably have no trouble filling all the cupboards! Doesn't have to be food - after you've got the obligatory six varieties of smoothie makers, the meat slicer and the portable teppanyaki grill, you start to have trouble finding space for your crate of beans!


----------



## monkeybiter (19 May 2013)

I prefer my teppanyakis boiled (homer) 

Beautiful kitchen, huge space, and the colour scheme alone would justify having a cleaner.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 May 2013)

Well I can tell you from personal experience that even a kitchen twice that size with double the storage space will "never be enough". Storage space in kitchens is a little like Public sector borrowing....the more you have....the more you spend.

All that happens is you start keeping stuff you would have thrown away when you had less space (Raclette, fondu set, six cafetiere's that you didnt use since 1976, the inevitable George Forman low fat grill, so many blinkin glasses....and of course the classic.....the wedding dinner service). Now...you do of course use the wedding set...when the queen comes round for a spot of lunch!


----------



## monkeybiter (19 May 2013)

doctor Bob":208j8k93 said:


> She and Phil won't be there on Sunday Bob, they are having nibbles at my gaff followed by a game of twister.



He's going to struggle, with all those coloured spots!


----------



## woodaxed (19 May 2013)

http://www.metmuseum.org/toah/hd/shak/hd_shak.htm


----------



## Chronosoft (19 May 2013)

My two pence - I love the craftsman ship and love the design, the handles are perfect. I think a bit of colour would cheer me up but if you like white then your in. 

Amazing job Dr Bob and having fitted quite a few kitchens in my rental houses, that style is called shaker. 

WIP pics and some design notes would be brilliant btw. 

Cheers


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 May 2013)

doctor Bob":2540gy26 said:


> My skills are fairly limited compared to quite a few on here, but I get by.




You get by extremely well, as far as I can see. I'd like to think I could do half as good a job. =D>


----------



## MARK.B. (19 May 2013)

If i ever win the lottery Doctor Bob you will be top of the list to do the fitting out of my new mansion, looks great and i bet your client was chuffed to bits with it.


----------



## Mark-numbers (20 May 2013)

Bob as i have said before (elsewhere) this is my favourite kitchen to date, works well, and right up my street


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 May 2013)

doctor Bob":1qnhdkk8 said:


> Random Orbital Bob":1qnhdkk8 said:
> 
> 
> > Now...you do of course use the wedding set...when the queen comes round for a spot of lunch!
> ...



Dear dear...just the thought of HRH bending over is bringing tears to my eyes! (Orf with his head!)


----------



## the_g_ster (20 May 2013)

Dr Bob

Great piece of work you've shared there.

Of course it's what a customer has chosen, and granted we all have different tastes, which is what makes life more interesting.

Can you share with us some of the technical aspects behind this? The beauty of this forum is learning something and sharing ideas that has helped us all. Thanks to this forum I built my own kitchen too, and it may not be shaker, but looks pretty good nonetheless.

PS, isn't the scouser sterotype in prison now for murder? (That guy out of Brookside?)


----------



## No skills (22 May 2013)

Kitchen is take it or leave it for me, this thread however is priceless. Looking forward to more like it, thanks.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 May 2013)

There are two things here aren't there...the workmanship of the carpentry and joinery...which is obviously a very high standard.

And.....the issue of whether or not that style of kitchen appeals to one's personal taste.

So....the taste thing is subjective and therefore it's futile and some might even say childish to argue the point given everyone has different tastes. But the quality of the craftmanship is universal and therefore worthy of praise regardless of whether or not you might choose that particular kitchen.

It's not rocket science y'know


----------



## joiner_sim (26 May 2013)

Whatever anyone's opinion maybe of the kitchen, it has been designed to customer specification and so is a job well done. Bob, I'm sure you don't need telling, but from the pictures you've posted of your workshop..... You can call a kitchen's style whatever you like! I would guess out of all the forum members on here you're probably one of the most accomplished and many could only hope to be in a position you have got yourself in. So painted MDF or not, what's it matter money has to be made and thats the bottom line of being in the trade.
(My guess is the doors are nothing less than tulipwood frames with MDF panels!)


----------

